# Rate Jordan Barrett's Side Profile



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ideal, just like the rest of his face


----------



## Mansnob (Apr 24, 2019)

God isn't real, if he is then he's cruel


----------



## Heirio (Apr 24, 2019)

If he posted his profile here he would be insulted for his chin.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 24, 2019)

Heirio said:


> If he posted his profile here he would be insulted for his chin.


Because it's a flaw. He'd benefit from about another centimetre of chin projection. He also has a not so great ramus and the actual jawline could be cleaner. Aside from those things though it's hard to find a flaw.


----------



## G O D (Apr 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Because it's a flaw. He'd benefit from about another centimetre of chin projection. He also has a not so great ramus and the actual jawline could be cleaner. Aside from those things though it's hard to find a flaw.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 25, 2019)

We have same bimaxillary protrusion ...


----------



## dogtown (Apr 25, 2019)

Mogs hard


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 25, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 45251


Slayer tbh mogs chico to infinity


----------



## fobos (Apr 25, 2019)

Heirio said:


> If he posted his profile here he would be insulted for his chin.


Thinning hair weak chin 4/10 ldar


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 25, 2019)

psl 7.5, not more cuz mediocre lower third


----------

